# Why cant I find any G60 abs Brake master cylinders?



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

every parts store I call dosnt have a listing for these things. Is there a way to make non abs masters work?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Why cant I find any G60 abs Brake master cylinders? (rado_speed)*

Might be a reason they aren't available - I would give someone like German Auto Parts a call and ask why you can't get it.
http://germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Why cant I find any G60 abs Brake master cylinders? (rado_speed)*

535 698 309A
#15. Considering it cost $1000, not many retailers will have one on the shelf.
http://www.1stvwparts.com/ has it for $950.59 Retail is $1,162.94 
There are several posts in the Corrado forum about ditching ABS.


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Why cant I find any G60 abs Brake master cylinders? (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_535 698 309A
#15. Considering it cost $1000, not many retailers will have one on the shelf.
http://www.1stvwparts.com/ has it for $950.59 Retail is $1,162.94 
There are several posts in the Corrado forum about ditching ABS.









thanks, but I just spent the day at the junk yard picking up my non- abs hydraulic clutch firewall bracket and fluid resevoir! On the way home I picked up my new non-abs master cylinder and brake booster I ordered yesdterday.
And I called 2 vw dealers the other day and they *both* told me that the brake master cylinder was the same for abs and non abs


----------

